# Is the lake District too far from Holyhead for a weekend



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Looks like Tincan will get to see a bit of Blighty over the BH weekend at the end of the month. Will be landing in Holyhead on Thurs night late and returning to Dublin on Monday afternoon. Am looking for somewhere interesting to visit, scenery, museums, local curiosities somewhere good to eat and maybe try some Ol Peculiar or Speckled Hen on draft again. Don't really want to spend all day driving, can do that here, so a nice site within a cycle, or better still a stroll, would fit the bill nicely

TIA Noel


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Holyhead to Kendal is about 180miles if you want to go that far, that's at least three hours. there's a CC site outside Chester about 85miles but it is not in town.

Ralph


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks Ralph, I see there is a CC site in Grange over Sands which seems to be about an OK distance and is beside Kendal. Used to work with a chap from Ulverston years ago so might try to meet im up for piinnnt while I'm there. Most of ticket is a freebie from Irish Ferries as reward for sailing to France with them earlier in Summer

Noel


----------

